# Mk3 TTS Most Recent Offers ?



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Greetings just scoping to get an idea on the most recent offers on the TTS, anyone else been keeping an eye out ?
Enquiring this morning I've found offers ranging from 10 - 14.4% which is quite a big saving...anything over 14% us starting to make the TTS a more viable proposition.

Any views/comments you'd like to add ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are these showroom offers or on-line intermediaries?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been on the lookout for a TT,have found the best prices are for stock cars to be registered by year end.Many of them
are high spec, so not that cheap in the end.I think the current £2K finance contribution ends this month and been told there is
another £2.5K from audi.I expect a new offer will start next month.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got a great deal from stock on a Sline collected it yesterday, who knows what offers will be on after Christmas, all depends on the stock levels and the level of new orders.

Good luck


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Talking of stock levels, I saw 2 brand new MK2 TTR Amplified models still in a dealers compound last week...!


----------



## kingofthehill (Jan 14, 2009)

Templar, are you actively looking to buy at the moment? Or were these offers just off the cuff from dealers/websites as general levels?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I was just seeing what offers were available really ..carwow and orange wheels were my first port of call. First car was a TTS roadster with no options and another which was a TTS roadster spec'd to my requirements...didn't make any difference to the discount, best I've got so far is 14.4% off.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

90TJM said:


> Many of them are high spec, so not that cheap in the end.


Lets face it you dont want a 'cheap' low spec TTS do you? 8) 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Talking of stock levels, I saw 2 brand new MK2 TTR Amplified models still in a dealers compound last week...!


Wonder what they'll end up doing with those ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Templar said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of stock levels, I saw 2 brand new MK2 TTR Amplified models still in a dealers compound last week...!
> ...


Also heard recently that Audi dealers are offering extra incentives to current mk2 owners come trade in time against a mk3...not 100% how much of this is true though.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Out of curiosity, a month or so ago I got a quote on carwow for 13.5% on a standard TTS if bought through finance, 11% cash.

I couldn't be bothered to add the spec I'd have but assume the discount would be the same with options added...

Slightly unrelated - I notice sites like drivethedeal etc don't include Porsche. I presume they like to be "exclusive" and prefer to take all the profits! Does anyone know if they ever offer discounts themselves?


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

datamonkey said:


> Out of curiosity, a month or so ago I got a quote on carwow for 13.5% on a standard TTS if bought through finance, 11% cash.
> 
> I couldn't be bothered to add the spec I'd have but assume the discount would be the same with options added...
> 
> Slightly unrelated - I notice sites like drivethedeal etc don't include Porsche. I presume they like to be "exclusive" and prefer to take all the profits! Does anyone know if they ever offer discounts themselves?


My experience when I was buying the Boxster S was they were not prepared to discount. My dealer called me up a few months ago asking I wanted to trade in the Boxster for another one as they had some deals from Porsche. Two months later Porsche announced the replacement for the Boxster. So I assume they were trying to get some sales before the announcement


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

I have spent the last couple of days looking at the idea of a TT Sline or TTS.

The salesman at one of my local dealerships emailed me earlier and said the following:

"Whether we order you a car bespoke to your requirements or offer you a stock car we already have built, we will be competitive and the %'s spoke about via Carwow aren't unachievable on both."

"Audi today have released their new quarter one finance offers, and the TT will be subject to a £5,000.00 contribution ahead of a deal we can do on the vehicle also."

The percentages I had mentioned were 10-12.5% so reading between the lines are we saying from Jan 10% off ROTR price plus £5000 contribution if you take finance?

I will ask for clarification tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

cstarby said:


> I have spent the last couple of days looking at the idea of a TT Sline or TTS.
> 
> The salesman at one of my local dealerships emailed me earlier and said the following:
> 
> ...


I would appreciate any info regarding likely deals with a dealership direct as I may consider a new TTR next spring

Thanks
Al


----------



## kingofthehill (Jan 14, 2009)

I would also appreciate this information. Certainly, I think I might be interested if Audi are in for £5k ahead of a dealer discount at that level on a TTS.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Dealer is away now for Christmas so will come back and let you guys and confirm when he returns.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

cstarby said:


> I have spent the last couple of days looking at the idea of a TT Sline or TTS.
> 
> The salesman at one of my local dealerships emailed me earlier and said the following:
> 
> ...


That's a hefty discount of a new car 10-12% plus 5K..depending on model that could amount to 20% or more.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Templar said:


> cstarby said:
> 
> 
> > I have spent the last couple of days looking at the idea of a TT Sline or TTS.
> ...


If that's true then that'll be a base spec TT Sport 2.0 S-Tronic for around 23.5k. Definitely be very tempted at that price, definitely keep us posted!!
If similar discounts are available on the TTS, then will also make it very tempting to step up a little...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

My initial post was based on a TTS Roadster...spec'd and base model and 14.4% was easily obtainable. I'm guessing they'll want to sting you on a p/ex if you have one...cheeky hits ball parked my 14 month old TTRS roadster with 5k miles at a value of £27.5K ....Yeah right.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Templar said:


> My initial post was based on a TTS Roadster...spec'd and base model and 14.4% was easily obtainable. I'm guessing they'll want to sting you on a p/ex if you have one...cheeky hits ball parked my 14 month old TTRS roadster with 55k miles at a value of £27.5K ....Yeah right.


Don't beat yourself up mate 

Keep your negotiating skills fresh for when the RS has been out for 6 months or so...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

leopard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > My initial post was based on a TTS Roadster...spec'd and base model and 14.4% was easily obtainable. I'm guessing they'll want to sting you on a p/ex if you have one...cheeky hits ball parked my 14 month old TTRS roadster with 5k miles at a value of £27.5K ....Yeah right.
> ...


I'm in no panic mate that's for sure...still enjoying the RS, just demonstrating that offers from Audi are swings and round abouts.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Just seen an ad from Sinclair Audi in South Wales offering £6K deposit contribution.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Indeed it does, although this could be the £2000 current contribution plus the £4000 one for stock cars only.

I did however run my spec through Orangewheels and that comes back with a £7000 saving based on a £2500 contribution. So thats a saving of 10.65% off the car plus contribution on top.


----------



## Shubinine (Dec 16, 2015)

Heyo, sorry if this is too late, but I got a 12.5% discount from my dealer on the TTS they had in the showroom - sepang blue and every option but the self parking and privacy windows, took it home like 3 days later.

This was at my Audi dealer in Bucharest, Romania.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

It seems the dealer has mislead me as is now saying that the discount offered on the car includes a £2500 deposit contribution from them. Frustrating after I had been told 12.5% off the car plus a £5000 contribution sounded achievable. I have been told Audi Finance are only offering £2500 deposit contribution from Jan 1st. That makes the current saving I have been offered on a TTS to be 16%.

If I had known this earlier I would have tried to find a decent spec Sline like the guys who have been getting 26% off.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would visit or call dealers as they will still have unsold cars in stock.There may even be some pre-reg cars around to boost the year end registrations.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Drive the Deal prices have changed and are now suggesting a saving of 19-20% dependant on which options are ticked.


----------



## rib333 (Sep 8, 2009)

Good spot cstarby, so it looks like finance has definitely increased to £2,500. For cash buyers the price appears not to have moved.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

If anybody has had previous success getting their dealership to beat Drive the Deal quotations please post the dealership name.

Thank you.


----------



## kingofthehill (Jan 14, 2009)

As has been noted, the Q116 campaign shows £2,500 support for the TT/TTS. Does anyone know how much this has increased over the Q415 campaign, please?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

It was £2K in Q4 so £500 more.Dont know if the APR is the same.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

kingofthehill said:


> As has been noted, the Q116 campaign shows £2,500 support for the TT/TTS. Does anyone know how much this has increased over the Q415 campaign, please?


It has indeed increased by only £500.00 from what I have discussed with my local dealer however broker sites are showing better prices regardless of this.

APR I believe has not changed and is still 6.8%


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Just for peoples reference the final/'best' deal I have been able to get to on a stock car with my exact spec is as follows:

TTS Stronic
Glacier White Metallic
Express Red Leather
Colour Co-ordinated Extended Leather
Comfort and Sound Pack
Technology Pack
Electric Heated Mirrors with Kerb View
Red Brake Calipers

£36,929

That is only £519 more than the best new order spec price I could find for an April delivery and is basically 18% off the retail cost.

I am just awaiting part-ex figures and as long as they are sensible I will likely proceed!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Similar spec and cost to a car I was looking into but the trade in was unfortunately the snagging issue 

Hope you fair better on that front

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

gogs said:


> Similar spec and cost to a car I was looking into but the trade in was unfortunately the snagging issue
> 
> Hope you fair better on that front
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite,with one hand they giveth and the other they taketh


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed leopard, I've not given up, but I'm in no rush to change so I'll keep my options open, I could go for a 2.0 Quattro sline with some toys but I need to test drive all options

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

gogs said:


> Indeed leopard, I've not given up, but I'm in no rush to change so I'll keep my options open, I could go for a 2.0 Quattro sline with some toys but I need to test drive all options
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think you'll find the 2.0 a little underwhelming mate especially after having the RS.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Probably Jase, no rush but no harm in window shopping, well that's what I tell the Mrs :-o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You might as well go straight in and drive the TTS Gord..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No mate, not unless it's going to be an achievable purchase, I only went to view the RS :-o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

gogs said:


> No mate, not unless it's going to be an achievable purchase, I only went to view the RS :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What RS .. Have I missed something ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I meant I only went to view the RS I currently have and ended up buying !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh right..sorry mate, thought you'd been recently to look.. :wink:


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Managed to get a deal done that I am happy with so the brand new TTS (if all goes to plan) will be collected tomorrow 

Have asked to collect it unwashed as worried about swirl marks! Dealer must think I am mad, but hopefully it should still look good!!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Just looked at the Audi site and deposit contribution is now £5K on TTs.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

90TJM said:


> Just looked at the Audi site and deposit contribution is now £5K on TTs.


All I can find is for a diesel, see below:

Audi TT Coupé S line 2.0 TDI ultra 184 PS 6 Speed subject to a 3 year, 10,000 mile per annum agreement.

Where on Audi's site does it say £5k?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Go to the Finance Calculator and it is for petrols also.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I was advised on this today also 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

This will be shown as £2500 from Audi Finance plus £2500 Dealer Contribution. This is what I have just got plus discount on the car itself of course.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

cstarby said:


> This will be shown as £2500 from Audi Finance plus £2500 Dealer Contribution. This is what I have just got plus discount on the car itself of course.


Would you mind saying what discount you got over and above the £5,000 please. The only reason I ask is that I've been offered the £5,000 and £1000 extra discount, and would be useful to see what else is being offered.

Many thanks


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Sure, if you include the £5000 contribution I got 18% off the car.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's interesting about the 5k deposit contribution, I see they are offering it on all models even the 1.8 s line. Never had pcp before, are you guys planning on using the right of withdrawal? is there a minimum amount of credit you have to take? had read before about minimum 7.5k finance to qualify for contributions wondered if this still applied.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

cstarby said:


> Sure, if you include the £5000 contribution I got 18% off the car.


Did you get anything else over and above the £5000?

Thanks


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Weiss-Man said:


> cstarby said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, if you include the £5000 contribution I got 18% off the car.
> ...


Yes I got a total of just over £8,000 off. So £3000 and something off the car itself plus contribution of £5000.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

cstarby said:


> Weiss-Man said:
> 
> 
> > cstarby said:
> ...


Thanks buddy, nice car, and good deal. Almost 10% off (pre VAT) in addition to contribution!! Did it take much doing, or was it offered fairly freely?


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Not too difficult to be fair, was more a case of right place right time in finding a car to suit.

Currently freezing my backside off at the station about to head to the dealer; they were even kind enough to offer to pay for me to go for lunch while finance is sorted.

One thing I will say is that they offered me a poor part-exchange as you'd expect. I decided to put it on Autotrader and in less than 24hours sold it for £2,200.00 more than they offered and that worked out at £3,700.00 more than Webuyanycar. So well worth a try for the sake of a £35.00 advert should you find a car and have a part-ex.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

You've been very lucky to sell your car via Autotrader, assuming your car was worth more than 10k. IMO most punters don't have cash unless it is a few grand and have to buy at dealers for the finance offered.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes I know it was a long shot and said that to the dealer. Ended up selling to an accountant who transferred the money there and then from several accounts.

Mad thing is my phone didn't stop ringing and a guy even rang up and was gutted when I said I had sold it. He said he had been looking for 6months. About half hour after the call he phones back and said if there was any way of getting the car back or doing a deal with the new owner he would pay me £1,300.00 more for it. Then I started to feel a little gutted haha! But hey ho I was happy with the deal I got and never know if this would have gone through.

I have the new TTS now and am very very pleased with it. Will post some pictures when it is light tomorrow.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Had a few quotes from brokers and discounts dont appear to be much more than £1K on new build cars now there is the £5K offer,so I think I will stay with my local dealer.I want a 2.0 Petrol S-line in daytona ,a STD car with a few extras will do.
The wifes MINI has all the tech extras on but I never use them.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

90TJM said:


> Had a few quotes from brokers and discounts dont appear to be much more than £1K on new build cars now there is the £5K offer,so I think I will stay with my local dealer.I want a 2.0 Petrol S-line in daytona ,a STD car with a few extras will do.
> The wifes MINI has all the tech extras on but I never use them.


Why would you want to buy a car with an STD. I`m sure your wife won`t be very happy dude. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

90TJM said:


> Had a few quotes from brokers and discounts dont appear to be much more than £1K on new build cars now there is the £5K offer,so I think I will stay with my local dealer.I want a 2.0 Petrol S-line in daytona ,a STD car with a few extras will do.
> The wifes MINI has all the tech extras on but I never use them.


Got pretty much 6.4K off a standard 2.0 S Line in Day tonal without much fuss on orange wheels. .

https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/enquirie ... s/new.html

This second link is the model selection ect..

https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/buy-new/audi-tt.html


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That £6.4k off is shown as being with the old Audi contribution of £2500 and doesn't reflect the new £5000 contribution. 
Or are you saying that it still works out the same - Audi contribution increased by £2500 - dealer discount reduced by £2500?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If you're referring to my post then I do not know or really bothered tbh as it was a simple demonstration exercise of how much discount ishopping available without trying and further homework. I'm sure bigger discounstare out there if you look hard enough.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have had a quote over the phone from Orangewheels on a new build car and the discount was around £6K this includes the £5K deposit contribution.So any dealer should be able to offer similar on a PCP deal.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I have just ordered a MK3 TTS through a dealer and am very happy with the outcome.

I specced the car I wanted on the Audi Configurator and got quotes for it from CarWow, Orangewheels and Drive the Deal. I emailed it all to the dealer and they matched the best price.

Happy bunny... Now just counting the days until the March delivery!!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Just enquired and have been quoted 13.5% (£6.1K) off a £45.5K TTS (£4.4K of options) using Carwow with finance. They even offer overnight stay and breakfast. Very good discounts going compared to when l got my RS.


----------

